# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  !!hum ko malaoom tha!!

## pinkyraja



----------


## Zaheer

nice.

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx zaheer :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nice..  :Smile:

----------


## Hunain

Chalo doosra "Qalam" le lena ;;; :lol;

----------


## pinkyraja

:ye; aap laa do na :ye;

----------


## Majid

very nice pinky

Well said hunain :lol:

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx majid bhai  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

nice  :Smile:

----------


## pinkyraja

thanx ash dear :givefl;

----------

